# My 1year & 2 month old Golden is to skinny



## Mar!3y (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi everyone this is my first time joining a forum so I'm kinda lost here lol but anyway my concern is that my boy named Marley doesn't like to eat that much, I've changed his food like 4 times and he just doesn't like it. I've tried giving him canned food mixed with his dried one and at first he like it but I guess he got tired of it. I take him to the vet regularly and everything seems to be fine. He weights about 59 pound and for me that's to skinny. What do you guys recommend me doing?...btw he loveees eating the food I eat, but I try really hard not to give him any but he puts that sad little face and I just melt and gave up lol

The food I'm giving him right know is pro plan mixed with rice( plain rice, no salt or anything) and boiled chicken(no skin)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

First, welcome to the forum. 

He looks healthy and happy in the pictures. It is always hard to tell from pictures without putting hands on him. If he is at a perfect weight for his build you should be able to easily feel his ribs but not see them at all. Some goldens are not chow hounds I'm told but have never experienced that.


----------



## Mar!3y (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for your opinion, I truly appreciated!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Judging from his pics (which is always hard to do), I wouldn't say he's too skinny. He looks nice and lean which is where I try to keep my dog's weight at, since leaner dogs typically have a longer life span than dogs that are too heavy.

You can always try to boost his appetite for his meals by taking him on a long walk before breakfast, feeding once a day and cutting out any marrow bones/kongs/cookies etc throughout the day so he's good and hungry for his next meal. 

Like Oakly's Dad, I've never experienced a picky golden first hand but there are a few whose owners post in this forum! You can search picky eater or something and find more threads - there might be more ideas in there. 

Your golden is gorgeous, by the way. My guy has a matching little white patch on his chest (he's black, though)! Here's a pic of my guy earlier this summer if you want to compare weights. I get some people who tell me my guy is too skinny, but there seems to be an influx of obese goldens around here. Any golden that's not as broad as a barn door is considered "too skinny".



Not the best pic but it's hard to get ones of him standing still!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Your pup is very handsome and has a great looking coat. I have 14 month old, Murphy that weights only 59 pounds (he is underweight for his built) he is a chow hounds but we can't keep the weight on him. He was neutered a few months ago and we are hoping that helps.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Judging from the pictures, he looks like he is at a good weight. You should be able to feel his ribs but not see them. You don't want him to get overweight for his build, it's bad for joints as well as internal organs. My male weighs right about 58-59 lbs, and that's where I keep him, he is about the same size as your boy. I think your dog looks healthy.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

Tyson is only 7 months but he has ALWAYS been a picky eater for food and treats. Dogs are pretty smart though, they generally know when they should eat and when enough is enough, what I do have to do with Tyson is leave food down during the day/evening because he refuses to eat at the same time every day. I've been told a lot that putting him on timed eating is good, like three meals and only leave the food down for like 15 minutes but he did not take to that at all and I refused to let him go to bed that night hungry so I actually ended up staying up with him till like 3am. Every dog is slightly different, I know for Tys it works best to try and feed him first thing in the morning but its a rare occasion that he actually eats or eats much first off. Because of that I tend to give him a full bowl in the morning and he goes and feeds himself when he feels like it. What type of food do you have Marley on? 

Btw welcome!  For what its worth I don't think Marley looks to skinny in the photos, to be honest Marley reminds me a lot of Tys lol, it could also be that hes still growing maybe and just hasn't fully filled out yet? I've heard some dogs can keep growing/filling out till 2 years.. but all that aside OMG is Marley ever cute cute cute! Give him hugs and kisses from us


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

He looks fit and trim. Thats what you want, not an over weight dog. Keep doing what your doing. Oh yes, welcome to the forum.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

he doesnt appear to be underweight in the photos. but again its kind of hard to tell just from a photo without feeling him. he sure is a handsome boy though!

my girl is 10 months and weighs about 60 pounds. every stinkin place we go people say wow she is so pretty but she is so skinny. its so frustrating! i ask my vet at every visit if her weight is ok for her build and he assures me that it is. she is just active and has always been a petite thing.

i think most people are just used to seeing overweight goldens and one who is at their right weight looks strange!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

His weight looks very good--do not stress out about it. Perhaps you may be trying to feed him too much? My girl simply will not eat much after a few days if I increase her food up to three cups (she's at 2.5 now). I tried doing this because she was very ribby--still acceptable weight IMO but on the low side.


----------



## Mar!3y (Oct 15, 2010)

GoldenSummer said:


> Tyson is only 7 months but he has ALWAYS been a picky eater for food and treats. Dogs are pretty smart though, they generally know when they should eat and when enough is enough, what I do have to do with Tyson is leave food down during the day/evening because he refuses to eat at the same time every day. I've been told a lot that putting him on timed eating is good, like three meals and only leave the food down for like 15 minutes but he did not take to that at all and I refused to let him go to bed that night hungry so I actually ended up staying up with him till like 3am. Every dog is slightly different, I know for Tys it works best to try and feed him first thing in the morning but its a rare occasion that he actually eats or eats much first off. Because of that I tend to give him a full bowl in the morning and he goes and feeds himself when he feels like it. What type of food do you have Marley on?
> 
> Btw welcome!  For what its worth I don't think Marley looks to skinny in the photos, to be honest Marley reminds me a lot of Tys lol, it could also be that hes still growing maybe and just hasn't fully filled out yet? I've heard some dogs can keep growing/filling out till 2 years.. but all that aside OMG is Marley ever cute cute cute! Give him hugs and kisses from us



aww thanks, I will give him lots of kisses from you.
He eats pro plan, rice and chiken(no bones or skin), I laugh reading this because when Marley doesn't want to eat I stay up with him too. He also is picky for treats, he only likes chicken jerky treats and bacon bites!...thanks for your opinion!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,

I agree with the others that he looks good. Not to skinny at all. You want to feel his ribs but not to see them. He is a goodlooking boy and he will appreciate being a thinner pup as he ages for his joints and for running. More spring in his step. I love his coloring.


----------



## Mar!3y (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you all for welcoming me and for your opinions. I will consider everything you guys had told me. I also wanna thank you for your pleasant comments about Marley...greetings to all!!


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

My boy is 2yrs 4 months and only weighs 10lbs more than your dog, I really wouldnt worry some goldens are more 'athletic' looking than others. When Jamie was a little younger he looked a bit skinny but he's grown into his fur now 
Be careful with table scraps, i know those pleading eyes wear you down but our food most likely has too much salt etc for a healthy golden.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I agree with everyone here, your dog doesn't look too skinny to me. He looks healthy & lean. Nothing takes years off a dog's life like being overweight.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Your pup sure is handsome, and does not look skinny to me either. My 15 months old female (Lucy) is petite for a Golden, and also pretty slim at 52 lbs. She is definitely more finicky than my chow hound Jax. Its always better to have a trim dog.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

The standard is 65-75 lb for males but your vet is the best one to tell you if your dog is at the right weight.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

In most cases dogs are obese, not too often they are horribly underfed. Your pup looks great to me so I wouldn't worry!

Lana


----------



## miyanasmommy (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey, your Marley reminds me of my Miyana! She comes in at 54 lbs and she is about 16 months old...and she is the pickest eater ever! However she is the leanest 54lbs you will ever come across, and we had to start her on LB puppy food when she was only 40 pounds at 7 months because we wanted her to get the added vitamins LB dogs need. She didnt even hit the 50's until she was 10 months and she got spayed @ 6 months! We just keep her active, lots of walks and doggie park visits and we want to ensure that she doesn't become a overweight dog in the future. I think your dog is fine...and in very good shape. Some goldens are naturally smaller, and some more bigger!


----------

